# need help to choose a puppy



## Hossam (Mar 6, 2015)

hello! I am about to buy a 6 months old female but i am not sure its a pure breed dog its for nearly 250 dollars , here are some images of the puppy ,
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/97vshdr9vyg3bm7/AABAA5jJP2kh8QCVVjtztavja
any suggestions?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a purebred GSD to me , very cute


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Looks purebred and gorgeous!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks purebred. However without papers and a reliable breeding you'll never know for certain.


----------

